# Copper Fungicide



## JBatsche (May 25, 2018)

Hey guys, anyone ever use a copper fungicide in their Regiment to prevent or get rid of fungus growth/browning in a bermuda lawn?


----------



## 1mjbrierley (Sep 22, 2018)

No


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

I haven't seen any copper fungicide to scale for use in lawns, it's usually pretty expensive. I've used on my landscape.

It's very easy to overdose too.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

yes, I've used both CONSAN and SA-20. Primarily used them to get rid of moss and algae. They work, but they require several applications several days apart. So patience is needed. With respect to other diseases, it did not cure leaf spot on my crape myrtles, but it did cure what I think was brown patch.


----------

